# Finished Ninja EV Conversion



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Great video there.

I love that it is virtually silent as you take it for a spin.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

great work!

Have you visited the elmoto.net forum? We're all e-motorcycle guys.... they'd love to hear about it.


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a 600R right now to start my conversion. That looks like a great bike, job well done!


----------



## darren2207 (Aug 15, 2009)

Woodsmith: thanks. just the whine of the motor and the chain noise.

Frodus: thanks for the forum info. I'll check it out.

DaveAK: One reason I picked the 750 and the Optima batteries is that it didn't require frame mods and the fairings went back on with out modification. I think the 750 frame is slightly larger and the Optima batteries are slightly smaller...but less Ah.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

darren2207 said:


> Woodsmith: thanks. just the whine of the motor and the chain noise.


I used to have a Harley Davidson FXSTB Night Train 2002 model. It was great and I loved the sound of it riding along but it did get a bit embarressing firing it up in the early morning to go to work. It was always so noisy when cold. I sold it eventually and built my furniture workshop with the money. the workshop makes less noise!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks! Great video summary; makes me want to redo one 5minute summary of my project. I'm assuming the top speed is because you don't have a transmission? I've not looked at motorcycle conversions much, do people usually keep/discard the tranny?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Most of us only have a one speed transmission (approx 3.5:1 to 6:1 ratio). You gotta remember most bikes are under 500 lbs. Mine's about 410 (geared 5:1). It'll do 45mph on 36v. At that speed it is already starting to draw more amps again due to wind resistance.

Keith


----------



## darren2207 (Aug 15, 2009)

PatricioIN said:


> Thanks! Great video summary; makes me want to redo one 5minute summary of my project. I'm assuming the top speed is because you don't have a transmission? I've not looked at motorcycle conversions much, do people usually keep/discard the tranny?


Correct, no tranny. I haven't seen anyone that has kept the transmission on an EV motorcycle.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

darren2207 said:


> Correct, no tranny. I haven't seen anyone that has kept the transmission on an EV motorcycle.


 
Well Darren, 

You need to take a tour through the "other" EV bike resource http://www.evalbum.com/type/MTCY

You will find that almost every conceivable variation has already been tried by someone

Keith


----------



## darren2207 (Aug 15, 2009)

DaveAK said:


> I'm looking for a 600R right now to start my conversion. That looks like a great bike, job well done!


Thanks. Find a 600R yet? Do you know if there are frame differences between the 600R and 750R?

With my 750R, I could put my lower Optima D34 between the frame bars without modification. The only frame mod I had to make was to raise the front crossbar up by an inch.

Darren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HVS5foMyBM


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

darren2207 said:


> Thanks. Find a 600R yet? Do you know if there are frame differences between the 600R and 750R?
> 
> With my 750R, I could put my lower Optima D34 between the frame bars without modification. The only frame mod I had to make was to raise the front crossbar up by an inch.
> 
> ...


The 600R I had way back when was an alloy frame, while the 750R I believe is steel, right? Anyway, I didn't find a 600, but I should have a 900 tomorrow. I think that's got a similar frame to the 750, right? The 900 used the engine as a stressed member so there are no down pipes at the front or frame members below the engine. At least that's what I think!


----------



## darren2207 (Aug 15, 2009)

DaveAK said:


> The 600R I had way back when was an alloy frame, while the 750R I believe is steel, right? Anyway, I didn't find a 600, but I should have a 900 tomorrow. I think that's got a similar frame to the 750, right? The 900 used the engine as a stressed member so there are no down pipes at the front or frame members below the engine. At least that's what I think!


Yes, the 750R is steel tube. I don't know about the 900. The 750R has the two typical parallel pipes with one crossbar in front...no crossbars down low. you can see it on my video.

Darren


----------

